# Simple question regarding PW covers



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Are there any PW3 covers in which the front cover folds back and stays put when opened? The K3 covers had a strap that held the front cover flat against the back. Maybe the same could be done with a magnet.

I couldn't find any on Amazon that make that claim.

Thanks!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Did you check the Incipio brand? I have one that is a flip top that has the elastic to keep it back. They probably have a bookstyle.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm aware of the book style "journal case" by Incipio, but I haven't come across the flip style case. I thought that I had seen every dang case out there. I'll check Incipio again. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

